# Are bow legs caused by malnutrition?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it related to rickets? I see people with bow legs that I assume grew up in a 3rd world (mostly Asian) country. Yesterday, I saw a middle-aged woman like that at the train station.


----------



## planet x (Aug 29, 2013)

I know it can be caused by genetics.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think so, one of my old roommates had bow legs. Sarah Jessica Parker does, too. I've always wondered if they hurt, it seems like they'd hurt. Same with knock knees, that seems like it'd hurt to walk.

Edit: I mostly see knock knees on obese/very overweight people. I think that mostly has to do with weak muscles on the hips or something, I read something like that once. Though I once had a thin friend who had knock knees.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There is definitely a possibility of problems with the knees of bowlegged and knock-kneed according to that picture. I am not sure if malnutrition is a cause. I am normal, maybe slightly knock-kneed, but not to the degree above.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Barette said:


> I don't think so, one of my old roommates had bow legs. Sarah Jessica Parker does, too. I've always wondered if they hurt, it seems like they'd hurt. Same with knock knees, that seems like it'd hurt to walk.
> 
> Edit: I mostly see knock knees on obese/very overweight people. I think that mostly has to do with weak muscles on the hips or something, I read something like that once. Though I once had a thin friend who had knock knees.


I looked at pics of Parker she doesn't look bow legged. This Asian lady I saw at the station walked in the most peculiar fashion. She was attempting to walk fast but was more at normal speed. Then I saw the legs...and I was like woah.

I saw a lot of people with weird legs in Japan too. Many old ladies with really bad osteoporosis also.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This is a classic Komorikun thread.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Don't be cruel Komorikun. They can't help their genetics, and no, it has nothing to do with malnutrition.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have bow legs and they aren't caused by malnutrition but by complications from a genetic bone disease I have. They don't make a whole lot of a difference to me except its a little harder to do squats and deadlifts.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I've always noticed this in Asians too. I don't think it's usually due to poor nutrition because I saw it a lot in the exchange students at my schools, who have presumably always been well off and had access to a good diet. I think it's just a common way that their legs are shaped. In the woman you saw it may have been a deformity though.

*Edit*
Actually in Japan it may be due to the way they sit.
http://www.iromegane.com/japan/culture/the-secret-of-japanese-girls´-bowlegs/
http://news.3yen.com/2006-02-06/oh-legs/


----------

